
Mobile Payment Startup Venmo Is Killing Cash - coreymgilmore
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-11-20/mobile-payment-startup-venmo-is-killing-cash#r=most popular
======
applecore
Is Venmo still considered a startup? It was acquired by Braintree in 2012,
which itself was acquired by PayPal, an eBay subsidiary, in 2013.

~~~
softdev12
If that's the case, I wouldn't consider them a startup anymore. Especially if
the major decisions have to be routed through eBay.

